# Oysters On the Beach Again!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Wednesday is here! I'll be out there behind the Hilton around 7pm. Making a stop at Hemingways for some fish taco's first.

Don't let the cold stop you! They got the plastic curtains up, and big propane heaters going. Sometimes a couple fire pits too.

See ya there!:thumbup:


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

hey clay 
can't make it tonight but i will soon . 
haven't seen you guys in a long time.
i will be around more now. 
been stuck under a rock .


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Lookin forward to it Scott!


----------

